# Montana fires a warning shot over states' rights



## KenpoTex (Apr 29, 2009)

Very interesting...(I'm really starting to like Montana )



> In a bill passed by the Legislature earlier this month, the state is asserting that guns manufactured in Montana and sold in Montana to people who intend to keep their weapons in Montana are exempt from federal gun registration, background check and dealer-licensing rules because no state lines are crossed.


 
FULL ARTICLE


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow. Now _this _is interesting.


-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 29, 2009)

So, what will the Fed withhold from Montana to force compliance?  Highway money, education money, health care and drug funding for seniors?

Kudos to Montana.


----------



## Sigung86 (Apr 29, 2009)

Interesting situation... Ain't it?  Be kind of fun to see what happens when the Fed tries to beat them down...  Wonder if any other state has the b***s to stand up and be counted?


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 29, 2009)

Sigung86 said:


> Interesting situation... Ain't it? Be kind of fun to see what happens when the Fed tries to beat them down... Wonder if any other state has the b***s to stand up and be counted?


 
did a little looking...

Texas:


> A bill by state Rep. Leo Berman exempting Texas-made firearms, gun accessories and ammunition sold within the state from federal regulation and law -- including registration -- was heard in a House committee on Monday.
> 
> "With the appointment of Eric Holder as U.S. attorney general, we have the most anti-Second Amendment attorney general in the history of the nation," Berman said. "What we're saying with this is there are some guns not subject to federal regulation. We have guns and gun accessories and ammunition here that are not subject to their regulation."


 LINK


Alaska:


> Prime sponsor Mike Kelly, R-Fairbanks, attracted 10 co-sponsors and said the bill is both a measure to allow manufacture of guns and a statement that Alaska intends to reclaim some of its rights. Alaska has seen rights eroded in the oversight of navigable waters, fish and game, and access to natural resources, Kelly said, but can reclaim rights guaranteed by the Second Amendment.
> "We will handle the regulation of it," he said.
> Kelly said the federal government has regulated firearms in part though the oversight of interstate commerce. The bill addresses that by exempting firearms, ammunition and firearm accessories that are manufactured and retained in the state. Guns and ammo that fit that criteria should be exempt from federal regulation, including registration, he said.


 LINK


I'm curious to see if this goes anywhere...not only because of the Constitutional issues, but because I'm in favor of anything that pisses off the ATF.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 30, 2009)

i have a small list of states where i would eventually like to settle down in a small off the grid subsistence farm.  montana just jumped to the top.

jf


----------



## chinto (May 1, 2009)

very cool!!  wish the other 49 states would do the same!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2009)

Texas and Alaska are on the same path.  NY...well......


----------



## Archangel M (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm..growth industry in "homegrown" gun companies...could be good for local economies.


----------



## searcher (May 1, 2009)

I am loving some other states and starting to not like mine.    We are alright, but to make such a bold statement really shows DC that they are not going to take any more of their crap.

Go States Go!!!!


----------



## Lisa (May 1, 2009)

Things like this will never be seen in Canada, at least not in my lifetime.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 1, 2009)

I hope this doesn't become the new Nullification crisis.  The last one didn't turn out too well.


----------



## Scott T (May 2, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Things like this will never be seen in Canada, at least not in my lifetime.


Unfortunately, you're right. Ottawa has too much power in these areas and that city is run by Central Canada, which in turn is run by the urbanites. The rest of us are -- to put it succinctly -- screwed.


----------



## chinto (May 2, 2009)

time will tell , but I wonder if some of the polititions have clue one how many feel as old Charlton Heston did... Remember his standing there at the podium with the old Pennsylvania Rifle over his head?... i think a lot of people do.. go try and find most caliber of  cartridges, rifle or pistol, or shells for shotguns in your local stores..  I know they are sold out in 15 min here in my state.. and its a lousy democratic party run state at that!


----------

